# My new to me 2001 g3500 cutaway service 12ft box van.



## lmahome (Feb 21, 2012)

I was tired of towing an enclosed trailer so I am going to give this set up a try. I know its older but it was in ok shape and the price was right.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

You will love it. I have talked many of my buddies into service trucks and right now I dont have one anymore. But they are the best you will be majorly efficient...I have a awesome pic of the trademaster and how a guy made good use of the inner part to...I will find it and post


----------



## KingOfTheCounty (Feb 14, 2012)

Man, that is pretty nice! How much and how many if you don't mind?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like a cool set up. My only fear in using one is what happens when it has to go in the shop. At least with a trailer you can use another vehicle, and not have to transfer all your tools.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Very clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

JHC said:


> Looks like a cool set up. My only fear in using one is what happens when it has to go in the shop. At least with a trailer you can use another vehicle, and not have to transfer all your tools.


This has always been a problem for me.

3 years .............no ac..........in Arizona!:sad:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been considering one like that. I probably wouldn't get rid of my truck, as I need it for heavy hauling. But for normal work stuff, I would love to just hop in it in the morning and have everything I might need and then some. Then just park it at night and go inside.

I don't have a tool trailer now either, so I do the tool shuffle every morning and night. It makes it hard to get there early and sucks when I get home tired and wore out.


----------



## lmahome (Feb 21, 2012)

It a 2001 with 104,000 miles i got it for $7400. knowing it needed 6 new tires($1140) so im in it for around $8500. I know its not a steal but as long as it isnt a lemon I dont think it was a bad deal. The days it will be in the shop will be hard not sure what id do. Thats the down fall of this set up over a trailer that you could just hook up to another truck.
And I have an extra car to use when Im not working to help with the poor mpg of my new white tool box on wheels.


----------



## lmahome (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm working out of a small 5x10 carmate enclosed trailer and a chevy colorado now. I will have to much room with the new van. The only thing it is missing is the shelves for the tool boxes. I think I will make some out of ply for the time being.


----------



## lmahome (Feb 21, 2012)

Well today I filled up and checked the mpg. Not to my surprise 8.6 mpg. Im sure it will get a little better once I figure out that Im not in my litttle colorado anymore. It takes a while to get up to freeway speed unless you put the hammer to the floor and thats what I have been doing. Time to start taking it a little easier. Man is it NICE to have a real work truck now. Its like walking into a small garage to grab what I need.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

nice setup. post a few interior pics


----------



## lmahome (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok I'll get a few next week when I get back from vacation with my family. The truck is back at the dealer ship for some repairs in the am b4 we take off on or trip. It has an oil leak from the timing cover. I didnt notice untill my truck puked oil all over a customers drive way! So back she goes for that and a few other things there gonna fix for me.


----------

